# Snowbear plow, new user



## seekay (Aug 31, 2009)

Well I bought a Snowbear off a guy earlier this year for $350 and with the mounts for my 4X4 2003 Tracker four-door it was about $600 for a plow with electric lift.

I've gotten to use it twice so far, once in the October snowstorm that dropped 14 inches on me here and just today, when we got about 8-10 inches.

I've never plowed before, as I had used a tractor and blower until now to clear the drive and 1/4 mile road. Wasn't sure what to expect with the Snowbear but was pleasantly surprised. 

The Tracker easily pushed a foot of snow (yes I took it easy, went very very slow and didn't bang into anything), it was almost laughable.

I raised the plow a little because the ground is still soft, everything was fine. I had about 400 lbs of weight in the back of the Tracker. 

What am I missing here, so many posts bashing the Snowbear, but it seems fine to me. I made sure to plow with the storm this time, last time with the 14 ices I did not. However that was only on my drive, my neighbor had gone out and made one pass during the night on the road, so there was only 5-6 inches out there.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

seekay;1355312 said:


> Well I bought a Snowbear off a guy earlier this year for $350 and with the mounts for my 4X4 2003 Tracker four-door it was about $600 for a plow with electric lift.
> 
> I've gotten to use it twice so far, once in the October snowstorm that dropped 14 inches on me here and just today, when we got about 8-10 inches.
> 
> ...


You're on a site full of commercial plowers. Try using that manual angling plow for 40 some odd driveways or a couple of parking lots in one night.


----------



## seekay (Aug 31, 2009)

Yep, I'm aware of the fact that this is largely for commercial plowers, hence I made sure to post right here in the non-commercial snow removal forum. Funny how that works.

And here you go again, obviously the Snowbear is for homeowners and the company says so, the manual angle being only one consideration. 

My reaction was to all the remarks about how the things are total junk, complete crap, etc etc - doesn't seem to be the case if you use it like it's supposed to be used.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

seekay;1355346 said:


> Yep, I'm aware of the fact that this is largely for commercial plowers, hence I made sure to post right here in the non-commercial snow removal forum. Funny how that works.
> 
> And here you go again, obviously the Snowbear is for homeowners and the company says so, the manual angle being only one consideration.
> 
> My reaction was to all the remarks about how the things are total junk, complete crap, etc etc - doesn't seem to be the case if you use it like it's supposed to be used.


I'm glad you're happy with your purchase, because that who it matters too. Hopefully you see years of use out of it. Just keep the salt off and keep it coated with fluid film and you should have a rust free plow for many moons.


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

i have a snowbear mounted on a 99 s-10 works great 
plow my driveway a few others plus help plow were i work
only thing i have done to it is changed the strap to a chain
its 5yrs old been great for me


----------



## delagem (Jan 6, 2009)

snowbear1;1356975 said:


> only thing i have done to it is changed the strap to a chain


Ha! I just changed from a chain to a strap!

Long story, but my Original Snowbear winch motor died a few years ago. I struggled with a crappy ATV style winch, tried the cheesy wire that comes with the winch (didn't last more than a few weeks), trying to make the chain clamp work, making my own chain clamp out of U bolts, etc.

Nothing really worked well. So I tapped 3 holes into the ATV winch drum, threaded them for 5mm bolts, and cut a short length of 2" nylon strap. Stitched the end into a tow loop, hitched it to the plow with a carabiner, presto!

My Snowbear is 10 years old, I think! Not bad for $800...


----------

